# Hose end rose irrigation



## Lawnhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking for any recommendations on above ground hose end systems that have staked in sprayers with flat head nozzles that have at least a foot of throw for roses.
I'm watering around 5 minutes per rosebush by hand and would like something I can just connect a hose to and do them all at once.

TIA


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

How many roses? They tend to have deep roots and seldom need water more than once every 1-2 weeks. Watering too often will lead to pretty significant disease outbreaks.


----------

